# Evironmentally-friendly hand/dish soap



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

So, like many others, the gray-water from my galley sink goes directly down to a thru-hull to the bay/ocean. What is a good enviro-friendly hand and dish soap? I thought I recall seeing one at a boat show, but I don't recall the name anymore.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

You can google up several of them. However, the real hard core will say that, even if they say bio-degradable or environ friendly, they still aren't. 

We use Seventh Generation products, which we find in our grocery store.

You can't really win this one. They want you to keep grey water aboard. Crazy.


----------



## GrahamO (Apr 4, 2012)

Joy by Proctor & Gamble is our favorite by a mile. No phosphates, biodegradable AND lathers in salt water. It does everything for us. Clothes, dishes, body, hair. awesome.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

GrahamO said:


> Joy by Proctor & Gamble is our favorite by a mile. No phosphates, biodegradable AND lathers in salt water. It does everything for us. Clothes, dishes, body, hair. awesome.


No freaking way. That doesn't have the requisite enviro feel good premium.


----------



## GrahamO (Apr 4, 2012)

They would probably let you pay extra if it made you feel better.......


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

joy is awesome for use at sea. nothing else works. period. use what ye want to use, but only joy does the job. i use powdered laundry detergent just fine in salt water---many do work, and joy doesnt get out the major engine filth that comes with a decent diesel repair. liquid castile soap works for hair and bodies, but also joy works for hair.
i found plants grow in soapy water discharge from washing machine on and--i dont feel badly using it at sea.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, I forgot to mention that it should be really expensive! It's hard to believe that a P&G product would be environmentally friendly. Joy, who knew!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

dvuyxx said:


> Yes, I forgot to mention that it should be really expensive! It's hard to believe that a P&G product would be environmentally friendly. Joy, who knew!


Well just about any soap can claim "bio degradable" as there really are not a lot of things that go in into it.(unless it contains phosphates, but not much does anymore) All soaps are basically saponified oils, not terribly hazardous. P&G soaps environmentally friendly, not so sure about that. I think more issues are created in the manufacture than in the use. They use some harsh chemicals in the manufacturing process. Some dish soaps my have additional chemical surfactants, Dawn is one, but even that is in quite small amounts to the point that I personally would not worry too much about it.

Good to know Joy is good in salt water. I have had good luck with 7th Generation and Ecover, but have only tried it in fresh water so far. I think there base oils and manufacturing are a bit cleaner, but not likely a big deal in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## GrahamO (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't want to sound like an apologist for P&G but the bottle actually states "contains biodegradable surfactants and no phosphates" so I think they have that covered.

Digging into the total life cycle environmental impact of pretty much anything we do (including owning a boat) is best avoided if you want to sleep at night....


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Humans have an impact on the environment, just like dogs, cats, lobsters, seagulls, etc, etc.

Some nut jobs strive for zero impact, which isn't possible unless you exterminate all humans. Do your best, be kind to the environment, but don't sweat the small stuff.

I swear, I'm waiting for an environmental group to protest the eradication of the polio virus on grounds that it has a right to this planet too. It is a living creature, after all.

Alwasy knew Joy was a good salt water soap, never knew it was biodegradable.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I swear, I'm waiting for an environmental group to protest the eradication of the polio virus on grounds that it has a right to this planet too. It is a living creature, after all.


You must have missed it. Don't remember now if it was an "environmentalist" or an "animal rights" type, but I read a while back where someone--in all sincerity--made that argument.


----------



## nailbunnySPU (Apr 8, 2009)

I got dr bronners castille soap and have been transitioning to use it for hands, dishes, hair, body, deck, cabin sole, etc. It's supposedly free of phosphates and surfactants, and I'm impressed with its ability to cut baked-on grease. I confess that I haven't used it much with salt water, but according to others on cruising forums it's good for that.

Joy of course works, but I've come to favor foaming dish soap dispensers as getting up a lather is necessary anyway and foam probably leads to less soap being necessary. I got a dawn foaming dispenser with nasty smelling soap, used it up, filled it with 1:3 dr bronners. I use a brush on a handle, sponges are nasty.

For foaming hand soaps and hand sanitizers, beware of active ingredients triclosan and benzylkonium, as they are toxic to fish.


----------



## UsailIbail! (Oct 7, 2011)

I just discovered the magic of coffee grounds for hand soap. Next time you make a pot just set aside the grounds in a container and when your hands are afoul later take a palm full of grounds with a liberal handful of your favorite soap and scrub away... you will be amazed at the results! I just stumbled on this tip by accident and can't believe I hadn't heard of it before. NO more Mr. Nasty hands here!

Sail on!


----------

